# hello to all of my old friends



## u2fast (Dec 9, 2006)

i was talking to lynn pate the other day and he riminded me of this web site. i have been surfing around here and it is nice ot see old friends here posting. i just wanted to say hello. i have been heavy into rc scale and jet aircraft for a while now. my heart is still with the cars though. the drag racing looks tempting. here are a couple of pics of some of my models. barry raborn


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Barry! It's Chris McGough from Bobby's old oval. How you doing these days? You should try out some of the small scale racing, it's a blast and not nearly as expensive as the stuff from the old days. That jet rocks.


----------



## u2fast (Dec 9, 2006)

hello cris, are you still in shepherd tx. 6 of us at work have 1/18 scale losi sprinters and race them at the office. it is still in my blood. barry


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

No sir. The quick and dirty version
1. Got divorce
2. Moved to Houston
3. Got married
4. Bought a house
5. Still play with toy cars


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Barry Raborn In The HOUSE!!!!*

DOOD!!! Jet ROCKS!!! Good to see your doing good. Hope to see you soon!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Mic check 1-2-3. Hey Barry!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Well, I don't know Barry Raborn, but I've certainly heard his name kicked around some, LOL. Beautiful jet. I do know Mr. Pate though. Wondering if he might make an appearance sometime soon?


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I saw Barry a month or so back at MnM. I walked off the drivers stand and someone called my name, I turned around and it was Barry! Said he lives 5 minutes from MnM.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I talked to him on RCU yesterday.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

We'll be at M&M on Sat. Starting to sound like it might be a good turnout.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cjtamu said:


> Well, I don't know Barry Raborn, but I've certainly heard his name kicked around some.


Ron said thats becuase your a 9 fingered noobie! :slimer:


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Gary said:


> Ron said thats becuase your a 9 fingered noobie! :slimer:


Nope. It's b/c SOME people on this forum do a lot of TALKING about driving BITD,and a lot of POSTING about driving BITD, but they never make it out in the present day.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

cjtamu said:


> Nope. It's b/c SOME people on this forum do a lot of TALKING about driving BITD,and a lot of POSTING about driving BITD, but they never make it out in the present day.


And some of us race every weekend 

That reminds me, I need to get my RC18 back together for Trey's this weekend. That thing's a rocket. I'm going to do two things.

Break the sound barrier

Kick Ron's ***.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Maybe .............maybe not.......

Sounds like wishful thinking to me. lol Let's just hope it is some good racing.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

What does BITD mean?


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Back in the day you ol fart


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> Back in the day you ol fart


Gotcha! Thanks bro.

cjtamu. Ill leave early from work Saturday, go to Trey's if you wanna run! Ill have to borrow a car, but Ill race you! 

Bring money! :slimer:


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Gary said:


> Gotcha! Thanks bro.
> 
> cjtamu. Ill leave early from work Saturday, go to Trey's if you wanna run! Ill have to borrow a car, but Ill race you!
> 
> Bring money! :slimer:


SMACK!!! I got one you can borrow Biff.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> SMACK!!! I got one you can borrow Biff.


CJ?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> SMACK!!! I got one you can borrow Biff.


Think Ill be there around 11:00 am anyway. Maybe Ron will show up! lol

You got me hooked up bro?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Saturday? I though Trey's was Friday? And Frday we'll be childless and I'll be spending the evening with my lovely wife. But on Sat, I'll be at M&M racing in the dirt where real racing belongs. Go get a car that's big enough your old eyes can finally see it and come get you some.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cjtamu said:


> Saturday? I though Trey's was Friday? And Frday we'll be childless and I'll be spending the evening with my lovely wife. But on Sat, I'll be at M&M racing in the dirt where real racing belongs. Go get a car that's big enough your old eyes can finally see it and come get you some.


Excuses. LOL


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Sure got quiet here!  lol

Thats what I thought.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Not quiet, you know where I'll be. I'll loan you a B4 with a 13T Peak Vantage in it, radio gear already installed. Charge it, drive it.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

i will be racing dirt also. maybe you can bring out your micro t. lol


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Nah, M&M has a slot car track. He can sit in the AC and do that, LOL.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I have my own slot car track. And a new RC helicopter. LOL


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Well fellas, I offered him a car, batteries to run it with, and a radio. I don't know what else to do, other than turning back the clock 10 years and making him more heat resistant, LOL.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cjtamu said:


> Well fellas, I offered him a car, batteries to run it with, and a radio. I don't know what else to do, other than turning back the clock 10 years and making him more heat resistant, LOL.


What heat? Its nice outside.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Gary said:


> What heat? Its nice outside.


Yes, but it's going to be above 80 when we race Grandpa, ha ha ha. Has a nice ring to it don't it? You need to get out and wheel a B4 if you haven't already, awesome car. Ask Nik, he drove my spare and he wants his own.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cjtamu said:


> Yes, but it's going to be above 80 when we race Grandpa, ha ha ha. Has a nice ring to it don't it? You need to get out and wheel a B4 if you haven't already, awesome car. Ask Nik, he drove my spare and he wants his own.


80 is fine. Maybe if I get to feeling better. I have been sick all week and finally took a day off to try and recover today. I absolutley have to work this weeknd, mainly on Sunday because no one else will be there and I need to use productions test equipment without getting in the way of production. Got marketing all up my arse wanting some testing done.

I was eyeballing the B4 just in case Mikes builds that new track. What Tekin BL system should I think about? One that would be simular to a 13 or 14 turn motor?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Get on Tekin's forum and ask, they redid the numbering so I don't know what's what. But a pretty dang mild system really. I haven't switched 'cause I have so many good motors and speedos and there's not enough electric racing anymore to justify it. The Checkpoints will go 25 runs or better without cutting so it's not that bad.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Gary said:


> 80 is fine. Maybe if I get to feeling better. I have been sick all week and finally took a day off to try and recover today. I absolutley have to work this weeknd, mainly on Sunday because no one else will be there and I need to use productions test equipment without getting in the way of production. Got marketing all up my arse wanting some testing done.
> 
> I was eyeballing the B4 just in case Mikes builds that new track. What Tekin BL system should I think about? One that would be simular to a 13 or 14 turn motor?


Don't worry Gary, Mikes new 1/10th scale, slash, slayer track will be done REAL soon. We might not be doing the oval just yet. gotta see the turn-out on the small track first....from what i hear, we have alot of peeps interested so it is getting my juices flowing to get it done fast.....i would say a couple weeks at most....


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Looking forward to it Paul. Snowmonkey was talking about buying a B44 this weekend, Ron's been talking about it for a bit also. If they do then Mark will, LOL. And Mark is really fast with 4wd.


----------



## rex cars (Jul 8, 2007)

Gary said:


> I have been sick all week and finally took a day off to try and recover today.


So you'll take a day off to be sick (cough, cough), but you won't take time off to come out and play? Talk about some screwed up priorities! :biggrin:


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

If they do electric offroad, I am in as well! I am currently building a ZX5 to run at M&M. I am also eyeing a SLash! I saw them running out in Cali at OC/RC about 2 weeks ago and those are wicked!~


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

CristianTabush said:


> If they do electric offroad, I am in as well! I am currently building a ZX5 to run at M&M. I am also eyeing a SLash! I saw them running out in Cali at OC/RC about 2 weeks ago and those are wicked!~


Lemme know when you get it ready and I'll bring my B44. Come out and race it at one of M&M Sat races.


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

So Barry why doesnt the plane have the traditional Penske paint job from back in the good ol' oval racing days? I thought everything you owned was painted that way! Im suprised the RX7 stayed yellow and didnt get painted red & White!


----------

